# Something slightly different



## Jimh (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm looking for some thoughts on some paint correction work on this:










For those who are interested it is a 1937 Sentinel S4 end tipper. It is finished in Tekaloid T318 coach enamel and it isn't varnished (apart from the gold leaf). I'm only interested in correcting the paint on the front panel, the doors and the cab sides. The tipper body is timber so has a finish which isn't really worth getting too upset about. The paint is now about 8 months old.

Vehicle isn't too far from Stirling.

All thoughts/views/opinions/costs/offers of help are all welcome.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow, thats cool 

Are you fancying giving this a go yourself with some assisstance?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Stirling is only up the road from me....i can see a DW Group Paint correction going on here lol


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

thats so cool :thumb:stirling is also not that far away from me


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Stirling is only up the road from me....i can see a DW Group Paint correction going on here lol


:lol: Yeah, we'd also need a shed load of ladders!


----------



## Jimh (Jun 9, 2009)

To be honest I wasn't doolally keen to practice on it myself. I'd also be quite keen to have someone with a bit of experience of polyester coach enamels.

Let's just say if someone came and found out a little too late that there was a difference working with older paints then I'd be in deep trouble. In a having to flee to South America under an assumed name kind of a way.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> :lol: Yeah, we'd also need a shed load of ladders!





Grizzle said:


> Stirling is only up the road from me....i can see a DW Group Paint correction going on here lol


Now that would be kewl 
Alex


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> :lol: Yeah, we'd also need a shed load of ladders!


Count me in and I will bring the ladder. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Jimh said:


> To be honest I wasn't doolally keen to practice on it myself. I'd also be quite keen to have someone with a bit of experience of polyester coach enamels.
> 
> Let's just say if someone came and found out a little too late that there was a difference working with older paints then I'd be in deep trouble. In a having to flee to South America under an assumed name kind of a way.


_Any_ detailer contemplating tackling this would do very well to research the vehicle in question, and the coatings that are on it  ... We did this for the 1922 Silver Ghost, about a week of solid research into the materials Rolls Royce before even planning the products to use.

Would make a very good multi-detailer project I reckon if folk were willing to put in the learning efforts required before planning the products to use...


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

im up for it


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sure Andy lol.

Been trying to do a bit of research on this paint and it seems a very delicate substance!!! To the point of lettin it gas for several years and even leaving it in the sun could soften it!


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

as part of the group obviously not on my own but thanks anyway


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Sure Andy lol.
> 
> Been trying to do a bit of research on this paint and it seems a very delicate substance!!! To the point of lettin it gas for several years and even leaving it in the sun could soften it!


I find this effect with most modern paints as well - especially older cars which have been exposed to UV for a while... the amount of paint removed by initial polishing sets will be greater than that removed with the same polish on second and third hits, pointing to softening of the outer layers of paint. I keep meaning to write up about this, but need an old car to do more experiments on


----------



## Jimh (Jun 9, 2009)

DaveKG - is there any chance you can drop me an email to jhutchinson{at}modus-scotland.co.uk about this please? I can't send you a PM and I'd rather not go round cluttering up other threads just to get my post count up.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Jimh said:


> DaveKG - is there any chance you can drop me an email to jhutchinson{at}modus-scotland.co.uk about this please? I can't send you a PM and I'd rather not go round cluttering up other threads just to get my post count up.
> 
> Cheers
> Jim


I'll send you an email now, Jim


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just like to say A Big thank you for your hospitality today Jim and Chris.
Glad to meet you and wish you all the best with your current and forth coming projects.
Very nice to meet two people with a fantastic passion in there work. Some terrific restoration projects going on.
Hope to see you around again also.
Gordon.


----------



## Jimh (Jun 9, 2009)

Gordon/David

Many thanks for your efforts on Friday. Nice to get to the stage where we can at least practice with some confidence rather than getting someone else to make the problems go away. I'll stick some before and after shots of the Sentinel up when we feel brave enough to stop practicing on bangers.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> :lol: Yeah, we'd also need a shed load of ladders!


Well You would Dave ..........................................:thumb:


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Well where's the photos then!?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave is rather busy at the moment and has a few write ups in the pipe line.
I am sure he will find the time in the coming week, to catch up.
Fingers cross. 
Gordon.


----------

